# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  فن النحت على جزور الشجر (صور جميلة جداً)

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*حقيقة ابداع و جمال لا يوصف 
                     اشكرك 
  غير ان النحت هذا على جذوع الاشجار و ليس على جذورها
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمزه احمد الماحى
					

حقيقة ابداع و جمال لا يوصف 
اشكرك 
غير ان النحت هذا على جذوع الاشجار و ليس على جذورها



 
تسلم كتير يا حبيب ..
فعلاً المقصود (جذوع ) وليس (جذور) والخطأ مطبعى ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله عليك ياميدو بالجد روعة الروعة وابداع لامثيل له
بس ياربي حاجات زي دي بيسووها في كم يوم ؟؟ 
دي عايزه طولت بال سلبه طويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*
*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*والله روعة  ولكني قد رأيت مثل هذه الصور في مكان ما... 
انت يا ميدو الصور دي كانت في الجوافة يوم البتاع 


*

----------


## ابولين

*:1 (4):يامك مشكور علي الروائع الفنية00 فعلا شي مدهش :thumbs:
*

----------


## مناوي

*ما حلوة 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تشكر ياميدو والله صور جميله جدا
*

----------


## محمد star

*والله ياميدو صور جميله تسلم ياراقى
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

ما حلوة 



 
انت ضقتها متين ...؟؟ :p_fly_drop::p_fly_drop::p_fly_drop:هاهاهاهاى 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود مـــدني
					

والله روعة ولكني قد رأيت مثل هذه الصور في مكان ما... 
انت يا ميدو الصور دي كانت في الجوافة يوم البتاع 




يعنى حتكون شفتها فى غابات النشيشيبة ؟؟؟:lolesh:

هههههههههههه الجوافة العملتوا فيها العملة اياها ؟؟؟

تخريمة :

يا اخوى الحبر السرى بتاعك دا غيرو يا خى عشان اقراهو جبت نظارة جدو ونظارة حبوبة ومايكرسكوب وبرضو فى كلمات ما عرفتها ...:00020457::00020457:
*

----------


## الرايقة

*ميدو مشكور علي اللوحات
بس النش احلي ولا ما كده يا مهند
*

----------


## shdaad

*شكرا جزيلا يا ود يا ميدو طيب انت زول رائع جدا مالو عجبكو بقول فيك كدا
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shdaad
					

شكرا جزيلا يا ود يا ميدو طيب انت زول رائع جدا مالو عجبكو بقول فيك كدا



تسلم يا ابو الشد ..

تقول شنو دايماً المشاهير مستهدفون ..:060::060::fgf1::fgf1:
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

ميدو مشكور علي اللوحات
بس النش احلي ولا ما كده يا مهند



 
لا شكر على واجب ...
الاحلى دى شنو ؟؟ (النشاء) ؟؟:Just_Cuz_13:
*

----------


## الرايقة

*ميدو متاااااااااااعب
النش اختصار للنشيشيبة (طول الكلمة)
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mido77
					

 





كدي اتخيل لو خشيت المغربية القش دا براك
وفجأة شفت الشيطان دا؟؟؟
 حيحصل شنو؟؟
 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

كدي اتخيل لو خشيت المغربية القش دا براك

وفجأة شفت الشيطان دا؟؟؟
حيحصل شنو؟؟



 
:l_moto:
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مبااااااااااااااااااااااااالغة . . . تسلم يا ميدو77
*

----------

